# Anyone serve with Clifford Edward Leatham?



## madelene holdsworth (Jul 10, 2006)

Clifford Edward Leatham was a merchant navy cadet on the ship HMS Conway from 1948 to 1950 and subsequently worked for the Blue Star Line until 1957. He served on the Brazil Star, Brisbon Star, English Star, Geelong Star, Hobart Star, Napier Star/Ionic Star, Tasmania Star, Timaru Star and the Wellington Star. I am trying to trace anyone who served on any of those ships (including the training ship, the HMS Conway) in the late 1940's or through the 1950's. If you know of any of these people, could they please contact me because they might be able to help Mr Leatham's family. He died from asbestos related mesothelioma recently.

Could you please contact *(via PM)* with any information you might have.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Madelene, Welcome to the site and I hope that you are able to find help from our Members - as a matter of policy we actively discourage the posting of email addresses (for a host of reasons) and for that reason yours has been deleted. A P/M will easily bring you in touch with anyone you need to email. Good luck and enjoy the site and all it has to offer
Tonga


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Welcome Madelene to the site, I suggest that you also ask the question on the Blue Star line site http:www.bluestarline.org


----------



## awateah2 (Feb 12, 2005)

Welcome Madelene, Was Clifford at one time a Director of Bain Dawes,Insurance Brokers in Leeds ???


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome onboard to SN and enjoy all on offer


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello Madelene,

Can you please clarify your involvement with the late Clifford Edward Leatham as your posting seems to me very much like an advertisement that a solicitor would place in a newspaper. 

If you are acting in a legal capacity for his descendents, e.g. to pursue compensation, it is only fair to members of this site that they should know this before replying to you.

I am sure all SN members would wish to send their condolences to Mr Clifford's family as diseases caused by asbestos are very much in their minds.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## madelene holdsworth (Jul 10, 2006)

*Clifford Edward Leatham*

Hello Brian. 

Yes, I am from a Firm of Solicitors who are acting on behalf of Mr Leatham's family in their claim for compensation for Mr Leatham's exposure to asbestos. 
We are hoping to find people who can recall working on the same lines as Mr Leatham at roughly the same times, and can provide us with details of any involvment the ships had with asbestos as they recall. 

Madelene


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you Madelene,

I wish the family good luck in their efforts to get compensation. 

It is of course too late to help the deceased, but maybe a precedent would help some of those still with us.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Madelene another site you can ask the question on is http://www.mowbars.plus.com
and once in it go to message board and place question. It is the Merchant navy site.Good luck


----------



## alex page (Mar 15, 2006)

try www.bluestar.org you may get some contacts .
Alex


----------



## madelene holdsworth (Jul 10, 2006)

Clifford Edward Leatham was a merchant navy cadet on the ship HMS Conway from 1948 to 1950 and subsequently worked for the Blue Star Line until 1957. He served on the Brazil Star, Brisbon Star, English Star, Geelong Star, Hobart Star, Napier Star/Ionic Star, Tasmania Star, Timaru Star and the Wellington Star. I am trying to trace anyone who served on any of those ships (including the training ship, the HMS Conway) in the late 1940's or through the 1950's. If you know of any of these people, could they please contact me because they might be able to help Mr Leatham's family. He died from asbestos related mesothelioma recently.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Ms Holdsworth,

You already posted this already on 10th July and now you do it again, whilst still not declaring that you are from a Firm of Solicitors who are acting on behalf of Mr Leatham's family in their claim for compensation.

I do not think your move is a constructive one for the site and members would be well advised to be aware of your true motives before making any reply.

+


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Tonga,

I agree with you and am merging the threads and closing them.

Anyone wishing to make contact is of course free to do so via Personal Message.

Brian


----------

